
Facebook Android App Is Asking for Superuser Privileges - dsr12
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/facebook-superuser-permissions-t3792035
======
vmateixeira
Maybe a better source: [https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/the-
facebook-...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/the-facebook-
android-app-is-asking-for-superuser-privileges-and-users-are-freaking-out/)

